

Blowhard Techie Cheapskates - dpanah
http://www.siliconvalleywatcher.com/mt/archives/2013/07/blowhard_techie_cheap.php

======
api
There's unfortunately not much distance between the positive aspects of the
hacker mentality and the antisocial "screw you, I've got mine" aspects.

Who cares about public schools? Those are for poor people.

